

Ask HN: Should you be 100% honest with the media re revenue? - 10dpd

How accurate should you be when discussing revenue /no. of employees with the media? Is it ok to exaggerate? If so, where do you draw the line?
======
nostrademons
Honestly, if it were my company, I wouldn't comment on either revenue or
number of employees with the media. It's none of their business.

